# Have you heard this one?



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

I went to look at a bath remodel the other day, it was a big master bath with a walk-in-closet and a seperate toilet room. The customer said she wanted to do all new tile including the walk-in, but that she heard from another contractor not to put tile in the walk-in because it would create "moisture problems" The house was built with carpet in the walk-in. 

Anyone have any experience with this?

I appreciate your advice.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

sk071077 said:


> I went to look at a bath remodel the other day, it was a big master bath with a walk-in-closet and a seperate toilet room. The customer said she wanted to do all new tile including the walk-in, but that she heard from another contractor not to put tile in the walk-in because it would create "moisture problems" The house was built with carpet in the walk-in.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> I appreciate your advice.


In Florida you are required to be licensed for remodeling and tile work, SK Custom Carpentry is not listed with the DBPR license look up website.

My advice is to get properly licensed, before doing these types of jobs.


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

Look... I don't know why or where you looked my company info up but I ASSURE YOU SIR I AM DEFINATELY licensed and insured in Broward County. THANK YOU

I guess you guys are trying to stop home owners or handymen from comming in here. I can understand that. 

It's just a question, does anyone else have any real advice?

Thanks


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

sk071077 said:


> Look... I don't know why or where you looked my company info up but I ASSURE YOU SIR I AM DEFINATELY licensed and insured in Broward County. THANK YOU
> 
> I guess you guys are trying to stop home owners or handymen from comming in here. I can understand that.
> 
> ...


The State of Florida maintains a data base of all Certified (State) and Registered (County) licenses, your company name did not come up in a search here https://www.myfloridalicense.com/wl11.asp .


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks BWALLY


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

This is getting worse than the spell check police.

Good Luck, (offered with reservation)
Dave


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

DavidC said:


> This is getting worse than the spell check police.
> 
> Good Luck, (offered with reservation)
> Dave


You neglected to place a period at the end of the closing parenthesis!


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

bwalley, first thanks for letting me know about that. I don't know why my company isn't listed there. I wrote myfloridalicense an email to find out. Second contractortalk won't let me post a link to th site but you can see my license info at https: // dpep.broward.org/bcs/default.asp?PossePresentationID=1550000 (without the spaces) I know what your going to say, I'm still not licensed to do tile. But I never said I was doing the tile work. If it makes you feel any better I also work with Cosgrove Custom Carpentry Inc. , he's on your list. And If I do the job I only do the phases I'm licensed to do. 

So again I'll say thak you for bringing this site to my attention. I was happy when I found contractortalk and I can appreciate what you are doing. I hope I can clear this up and get listed on myfloridalicense. 

In the mean time I'd still love to hear some advice on the original question. Isn't that the point of sites like these to help people that have questions. 

No matter if your licensed in a certain phase of construction, don't you still have questions or want to learn about other trades?

I appreciate any advice. 

Man I just wasted an hour of my life trying to proove I have a license that I worked hard to get and I am proud to have. 

I live in south florida where unlicensed contractors run rampant and drive prices down and steel work from licensed contractors. Believe me I'm against unlicensed contractors and those who use them. Thats why I took the step at 28 to go get licensed. I have made a decent living my first 3 years in business and I have made a lot of people happy with the work I do for them.

Now It's 8:00 and I'm going to go work on a bid. Thanks to anyone who has any input on the original question.:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I've done many closets of all sizes,
some ensuite, with tile floors.
One that had two walk-ins with
tile wainscot.
*That* I considered weird.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i have installed tile in walk ins and never had problem with moisture before.
my question here is why is bwalley so concerned about your license?could it be you under bid him on some projects?i could care less if he is licensed or not,if he has a problem and i can help ill help with what i can.
life is to short to piss and moan about the little things.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

stacker said:


> i have installed tile in walk ins and never had problem with moisture before.
> my question here is why is bwalley so concerned about your license?could it be you under bid him on some projects?i could care less if he is licensed or not,if he has a problem and i can help ill help with what i can.
> life is to short to piss and moan about the little things.


For a lot of guys and companies the unlicensed contractors are really starting to be a big concern. 

During the boom it was not to bad because work was plentiful.

But now that it has slowed in a lot of areas. They are taking a lot of work away for licensed guys. It is almost an epidemic in parts of Maryland. and Some trades in DC they rule.

Not saying its right or wrong just saying why it is of major concern lately


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

stacker said:


> i have installed tile in walk ins and never had problem with moisture before.
> my question here is why is bwalley so concerned about your license?could it be you under bid him on some projects?i could care less if he is licensed or not,if he has a problem and i can help ill help with what i can.
> life is to short to piss and moan about the little things.


 
Thanks


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

stacker said:


> i have installed tile in walk ins and never had problem with moisture before.
> my question here is why is bwalley so concerned about your license?could it be you under bid him on some projects?i could care less if he is licensed or not,if he has a problem and i can help ill help with what i can.
> life is to short to piss and moan about the little things.


I have a Certified Building Contractors License, a Certified Air Conditioning Contractors License and am awaiting the issuance of my Certified Plumbing Contractors License, I am Bonded, and carry W/C as well a Liability Insurance, I am a legitimate contractor.

I get upset when i see guys operating without a license, which BTW is illegal in Florida.

I have not lost a job to this guy.

He obviously does not know what he is doing if he has to ask a question like this. 

You may approve of unlicensed hacks, but I as well as the state of Florida do not approve of them.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Plus, what in the world would make you think tile would cause a moisture problem when carpet would not?


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

bwalley said:


> I have a Certified Building Contractors License, a Certified Air Conditioning Contractors License and am awaiting the issuance of my Certified Plumbing Contractors License, I am Bonded, and carry W/C as well a Liability Insurance, I am a legitimate contractor.
> 
> I get upset when i see guys operating without a license, which BTW is illegal in Florida.
> 
> ...


 

Look your a bigshot i get that. But don't bad mouth me. I just asked a question. It's a matter of opinion. I came here to see what other contractors thought. Iv'e had some possitive feedback but your just being a dooshbag find something better to do with your time then try to put people down over a computer web-site. I know guys like you. You think your better than me cause I'm younger and just starting out. I even tried to be polite because I'm sure this site has rules but your now attacking me saying I don't know what I'm doing. Your the type of guy who trys to piss someone off. I looked at your posts

Who the hell goes around and looks at everyones license info or company name and trys to call them out on a public forum? 

What did I do to you?

Why don't you just mind your own business and go be a builder/ac guy/ plumber. Big shot. Or else come down my way and we can hang out and have a few drinks and get to know each other. 

Anyways I'm over this. I just asked a simple question and this guys bustin my balls. You go live your life with your no radios on your job site and all your stupid little rules. And your policing of an internet forum like your better than everyone else. And stay out of my business , if I want to ask a question I know there are other people here who will be glad to answer. 

I only asked the question because the homeowner brought it up and I had never heard of it. Since I posted this question here and in the flooring section there have been a few guys who agree and never put tile in a wic and others who always run the tile into the wic. So thats why I asked to hear the opinions of professionals that I respect. I did'nt expect to get bombarded by Wall-E


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

bwalley said:


> In Florida you are required to be licensed for remodeling and tile work, SK Custom Carpentry is not listed with the DBPR license look up website.
> 
> My advice is to get properly licensed, before doing these types of jobs.


I don't know the license lookup, but he is Incorporated in the State of Florida, from the location he says.

Ed

Florida Limited Liability CompanySK CUSTOM CARPENTRY LLCFiling InformationDocument NumberL06000052528FEI Number020776677


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

he's a registered user of the site just like you bwally and can ask any question he wants if you dont want to answer it dont.

seems like your license search has been wrong quite abit lately


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> he's a registered user of the site just like you bwally and can ask any question he wants if you dont want to answer it dont.
> 
> *seems like your license search has been wrong quite abit lately*


You are the one who is wrong.

A finish carpenter's license like this guy has does not allow you to do anything other than finish carpentry, tile and bathroom remodels is not covered by his license.

On the other post, the guy posted a non existant Certified Building Contractors License number, so it appears he is not licensed either.

I never said they couldn't post here, I said they are required by Florida law to be properly licensed.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I don't know the license lookup, but he is Incorporated in the State of Florida, from the location he says.
> 
> Ed
> 
> Florida Limited Liability CompanySK CUSTOM CARPENTRY LLCFiling InformationDocument NumberL06000052528FEI Number020776677


Being Incorporated is one thing, being properly licensed is another, anyone can incorporate an LLC, but you must still have a license or a qualifier for you corporation.

The Department of Business and Professional Regulation (DBPR), Construction Industry Licensing Board (CILB) is where you can look up licensee's.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Get a rope!!!


----------

